# 622/722 HDMI CEC Issue



## fruktsuppe (Feb 24, 2009)

I am looking at becoming a Dish subscriber, but I have read that the 722 (and possibly 622) do not support the HDMI CEC feature, and in fact, can completely disable it when connected to a system. The most recent information I can find is over a year old, however. Does anyone know if that is still the case, or are these receivers now CEC compliant? 

Thanks!


----------



## poyzin (Jan 19, 2009)

I have a new Panasonic Viera TH-50PZ800U 50-Inch 1080p Plasma, Panasonic DMP-BD35K BluRay, Onkyo TX-SR606 A/V receiver and a Dish VIP 612. All are CEC ompliant except the Dish 612. The BluRay and the Dish are connected to the Onkyo through HDMI and a single HDMI connects to the Plasma. (All HDMI cables are 1.3). I can tell you the auto switching, on/off, etc of the system is amazing. No need for expensive Harmony remotes. The Dish 612 does not respond BUT it doesn't disable the other components from working. I leave my Dish reciever on all the time anyway. BTW, one of my better purchaces was an Antec Low Profile AV Component Cooler for Media PC Home Theater in conjuction with a Smart Strip SCG3/049418906 Energy Saving Power Strip with Autoswitching Technology. I turn on the TV, the Onkyo comes on, switches audio and video to the proper source and turns on the cooling fan. Or, I put a DVD in the BlueRay, it turns on the Onkyo and the Plasma, switches everything appropriately, and the movie starts. Turn the TV off and everything else (except the 612) shuts off. Works like a charm. Really nice for technology challenged family and friends. Bottom line, I think the satellite receiver is probably the only thing you really wouldn't want to be switched via CEC since it could be recording and is left on anyway.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Recording is not interrupted by putting the receiver into or out of stand-by mode.

Never heard if the 622/722 continues to break CEC functionality or if that's been fixed. Good to hear the 612 at least doesn't interfere with CEC.


----------

